# Can you Brine and Inject a turkey?



## co30op (Nov 22, 2014)

For the last few years I've used the same brine and it's been a huge hit.  But I wanted to switch things up a bit this year and add some new/different flavors.  My concern is don't fix what's not broken, but.....  Anyway I found an injection recipe that looks pretty awesome and would like to added on top of the brine.

Has anyone done both?  If so how did it come out?  If I decide to do both I plan on lowering the salt content on the brine, so it doesn't overwhelm everything.  Any other suggestions?  I'll copy both recipes below.

My thought is the saltiness of the brine and sweetness of the injection will balance out and be pretty awesome.

Thanks 


Turkey brine:

3 Cups of Sugar
3 Cups of Salt
3 Gallons of Water
1 Gallon of Coffee
2 Cups of Teriyaki
4 Halved Lemons
2 or 3 Star Anise 
Handful of crushed Black Peppercorn and Fresh Thyme

Dissolve salt, sugar and Fluids together.  Add the rest of the ingredients and Brine 24-48 hours.

Injection:
1 cup/240 mL beer (try a dark ale)
1/2 cup/120 mL honey
1/2 cup/120 mL apple cider
1 tablespoon/15 mL Cajun Seasoning


----------



## nedtorious (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes, you can do both, just make sure there isn't to much salt in the injection from the Cajun seasoning. By injecting and brining its easy to get too much salt! Other than that, it should work fine. I have done both before, in my experience both aren't necessary, One or the other is sufficient, but who knows that flavor profile could be incredible!


----------



## co30op (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the follow up Ned.  That was my main concern too.  I was deciding between lowering the salt on the brine by a half cup, switching the Cajun seasoning with old bay or using tsp of Cajun with a mix of 2tsp paprika and old bay.....


----------



## nedtorious (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't think I would mess with the brine since you've had success with it before. I think I would just add the Cajun seasoning 1tsp at a time, stir it up and taste it, and if it doesn't taste too salty after you get it all in there it should be fine. My guess is it will probably be ok, but its better to be safe than sorry.


----------

